# Tracking scan etc at RFC?



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

This really might be a bit of a Bobby Basic question but I'll try it out regardless!

We are looking to egg share at either the Lister or GCRM although we may not be accepted in which case we will probably go ahead with our own cycle at either clinic.  So my question is, how would I orgainise the scans etc at the RFC? Who would I speak to? How much does it cost? How quickly do I get the info to my chosen clinic? And any other info you may have, many thanks!


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi to organise scans at Royal you need a referral letter from the cliinic that you are using and then just send in referal and ring to organise scan when you require them.  I was told it costs 75 + admin cost for scan and i think 15 + adm cost for bloods.  If you give them a ring they will give you all the infor you need.  Hope this helps bron


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

hi there i cycled at lister and got my scans done at rfc,like bron has said the clinic will need to fax over a letter to rfc first .The results will be ready for about 2pm if you need to get bloods taken too .Far handier than travelling but remember the rfc is not open on a saturday.


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Brilliant, thanks very much, another area researched!!


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Emak, first off - congratulations on your BFP, wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy!!  Do you mind if I ask you a ton of questions?

When you started your treatment at the Lister, did you know when ER would definetly be?  If not, how much notice did they give you to come over?
Did you come home between ER and ET or wait for the phonecall to come back over.
Where you over at any other time - apart form consent signing?
Were you flights really expensive?
Was it easy to get to from the airport and which one did you fly into?
Any other advice?

Thanks very much


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

cmac pm for you .


----------

